# Beard Pics



## Yvesrow1 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Yvesrow1 (Jan 27, 2013)

odd the forum flipped 2 images sideways? They were upwards on my cpu?


----------



## gonzoBee (May 10, 2012)

Yvesrow1 said:


> View attachment 7440
> View attachment 7441
> View attachment 7442











its cool to watch them hang out in the summer months


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

gonzo, nice hive colors.


----------



## gonzoBee (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the comment, I enjoy painting them as much as tending the Hives


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

gonzoBee said:


> Thanks for the comment, I enjoy painting them as much as tending the Hives


Wish I could say the same.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Bearding Nuc.


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)




----------

